# do you lend your tools to friends?



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

This is something I always struggle with,lending tools to people you know,if I know and trust that it will be returned in the same condition and in a timely manner then I'm alright with it but that rarely happens.

If I own two of the same tool,I would loan one but in general I would like to have my tools available to me when I need them rather than making arrangements to either pick it up or have it returned as soon as possible.
People borrow tools because they don't want to spend the money to buy them,if it's a one time deal they know they can rent but it's easier to just borrow at no cost, right?

These are the most recent tools I have lent:a Jig saw with good wood blades ,a nail gun (which means the nails and the compressor),a caulking gun (with a full silicone tube supplied by me),grinder and blade.drills and bits.etc ,etc.

What do you say to cheap acquaintances/friend when they ask to borrow a tool and it's usually longer than a day or two?Do you say yes but with a condition? do you say no go get your own?
I always try to help them as much as possible but I just don't like lending or borrowing anything.
What's your experience?


----------



## SebringDon (Feb 1, 2013)

I'll loan anybody a crappy old screwdriver or pair of pliers, or a hammer, something they can't break easily. I've got a hacksaw I'd be glad to see disappear, and an extra cordless drill I'll let out of my sight.

After they've managed to return those tools in a timely manner and in the same condition, then I might consider tools higher up the food chain. Extra points to a borrower who has watched me use the tool and has a similar or identical use in mind.

Just handing out tools like a lending library? Not gonna happen on my watch.

OTOH, I let friends know if they have a project they want to tackle, they're welcome to my shop anytime with a stack of raw materials, and I'll be happy to share the shop for the company. I'll use the tools they're not ready for yet.

I've been doing this with my stepson, and it's been a positive experience for both of us. He's moving up the tool foodchain nicely. I'm actually looking forward to hooking another friend or two with this approach.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Years ago, I once lent a VERY expensive, industrial belt sander, (4X27) to a friend who was refinishing an outdoor deck. Never got it back, since I did not know he had sold his house and the deck refinish was part of the sale. He moved to another state before I could get it back.
That burned me for years. I was a stubborn mule about lending out even a screwdriver. I even told my own kids to buy their own tools.

Then I mellowed just a bit. If I truly know the person, or think I do, I will lend them a tool as long as: I know they are capable of using it and not hurt themselves and sue me, they live where I can get to them, and I see them with some regularity. 
That being said, I had to go to a trusted neighbor recently and just about beg to get my water meter wrench back. He had a dozen excuses, (he was using it on a plumbing job on an old house and no shutoff save at the meter, waiting for a new faucet, blah, blah,) but I insisted that if one of my pipes broke, I didn't want to be down on the ground with a pair of vise grips trying to turn an old valve and could I please have my wrench back…please??
I got it back two days later when he left it unannounced outside my shop door in the rain…

So I guess things never change. Remember, the guy with the pickup is usually one of the most popular guys on the block.


----------



## cjwillie (Sep 6, 2011)

I have found that rather than lend my tools to someone that most likely doesn't know how to use them anyway, it is easier for me to go and do the job for them. This not only saves wear and tear on my tools, it also eliminates me having to undo their attempts at fixing something that they shouldn't have touched in the first place!


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Neither a borrower nor lender be.

Yesterday I bought a case of ammo, and on the way home I stopped for gas.
A gorgeous blond at the next pump noticed the ammo in the back seat.
She said, "Would you trade ammo for sex?" 
I thought for a few seconds, and said, "What kind of ammo do you have?"


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Like willie I'd rather bring my tools to them and help ( or let them come do it in my shop where everything is) then let them take something from here.

and *LMAO *at Clint  ... So how much ammo did you get?


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

I appreciate what Don stated: "Just handing out tools like a lending library? Not gonna happen on my watch." I'm right there with you buddy.

Haven't loaned tools out in years….I understand there are probably some guys out there that might be apt to return tools, tooling, equipment in a timely manner and perhaps even cleaner than the manner in which they were, when borrowed. However that having been said, it seems to me that most of the individuals that are predisposed to 'ask to borrow' in the first place are also of the 'order, family, class' of individuals that are either disorganized and do not possess the appreciation for possessions anyway.

The reason they are asking me is because they probably just lost their own, or left it riding in the back of an uncovered pickup truck in the rain (seen several guys that do this with, you guessed all of their power tools-uncased)

Anyway…. I would be willing to allow respectful, trustworthy individuals to utilize my woodshop but as far as lending tools out. I just basically seal the heart up and render a, "Sorry dude" for I am as Don:

Just handing out tools like a lending library? Not gonna happen on my watch.

Chris


----------



## mikema (Apr 27, 2011)

I have loaned out my tile wet saw to a few trusted individuals, and one brought it back in better condition then he found it. That one didn't bother me as much, as I had pretty well used and abused it myself. My woodworking tools…. no. I have made far too big of an investment to build up my workshop to what it is today. There are many tools that if not used right could be damage beyond repair. The ONLY exception to that rule, is if they stay in my shop. I have invited friends over to let them use my shop on many occasions, and every one of my tools is available for use. Of course, I will be right out there with them! 

I had a neighbor a number of years ago come up and ask me about some flooring that needed to be redone. He doesn't have any tools beyond a few screwdrivers, and what he needed was a miter saw. I would have loaned it to him, as they are a family friend. However, as he talked through the process, it was obvious he was not comfortable with it. Rather than risking injury, I offered to make the repairs he was needing. It took me an afternoon, but it was done fairly well, and no one was hurt. Plus, there was the added bonus of all my tools coming back in the same condition they were to begin with.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I carry an old Estwing 20 oz. hammer in my van for just this reason. It's a special hammer, as it is broken just past the mid point, under the rubber. Hammers and measuring tapes are generally the items asked for on a jobsite (I've got crappy cheapo tapes too). When someone asks to borrow my hammer, that's the one I lend. Invariably the comment comes back, "this one's broken", to which the answer is "It wasn't when I lent it to the last guy!"


----------



## Bogeyguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Ken, what if you loaned them a caulking gun, no caulk, jig saw, no blades, nail gun, no nails, drill motor, no bits, grinder, no grinding wheel, etc., etc., etc. Do you think they may get the message???


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

When i was still in the field i wore this sticker on the front of my hard hat:










But was too soft to ever follow up on it. As for my wood working tools, those stay in the shop and like most everyone else, if you need help ill be there, if you want to come to my shop, the door's always open.


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Bogeyguy,the one person who constantly ask for my tools assumes I'll bring the nail,bit ,etc, plus when it comes to working with power tools he is all thumbs.I only help him because he does not make much money so if I give him let's say a nail gun but no nails ,he's going to ask me to leave the gun until he buys the nails which is never.
I prefer to take the nails with me and do the job at his place by myself and bring all my tools back home safe and sound.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I have tools I will loan and other "good" tools I won't. I loaned a really good chisel once and got it back after the guy drove it thru a nail. After that,nada, now anyone gets the el cheapos I keep just for that purpose.
Years ago I asked to borrow a guys pocket knife. When he pulled it out it was a $.69 Imperial (I said years ago) I laughed and he asked why and I said this beer can pocket knife. He said "you're going to bring it back aren't you and I nodded" he said he used to loan a good knife and usually never got them back. He said "I always get this one back". I've found this true with tools.
Good post Ken, I know exactly where you're coming from.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I have another woodworker friend in the same town here to whom I loan tools and vice versa. I trust him and I'm confident that he'll use the tools correctly, respectfully, and timely. Like others, I also have tools that I don't mind loaning out to non-woodworkers (HF chisels, cheap hammers, black & decker drill etc.) because i'm not using them and if they suffer a little abuse I'm okay with that. And of course, I offer my shop to most of my friends because I enjoy having people over and sharing in the craft.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I can say with certainty there's not a friend around here that wants to borrow one of my hand planes. Zero. So there's another good reason to go hand tools.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

"No" is a powerful word. I use it all the time. Not just when asked for tools but all kinds of other stuff too. The best part is to wait for their response when you say "no". They just look at you strange and don't say anything. "No" works really good on the phone too. You say "no" and then you don't hear anything…......... I love "NO".


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

I'll loan some of my tools to some people, some of the time. If I have a concern that the tool will be misused, damaged, or lost, then the answer will be "no", usually with an offer to help them with the job.


----------



## needshave (Jan 13, 2013)

My woodworking shop is in another town from where I live and most of my tools and all woodworking equipment lives there. I have never let anyone use any of the woodworking shop equipment. One neighbor, whom I became very close to,would come over just to talk. He finally got up enough nerve to ask me if he could borrow my hammer drill to work on his house. Reluctantly I let him use it. I was assured it would be just overnight. Two weeks went by, I finally had to go over and ask about it. He said, he had been avoiding bring it back. Why is that, He left it out in the rain and snow for a week.

i no longer loan out any tools. There is a sign in the front and back of the shop that says; "Due to the liabilities associated with loaning out tools, We no longer loan out any tools. Please do not ask" I have a lot of people stop by and I can see in their face, when they see the sign, why they were there. Really close people I know are needing help or can't afford the luxury of some of the tools, I'm there with my tools to help. But otherwise, sorry No. It's unfortunate, but necessary.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

No.


----------



## BobThompson (Jan 8, 2013)

There are a few people I know that I would lend tools to, the thing is, they aren't the ones that ask to borrow anything. I never lend to brothers-in-law (anymore), never! Years ago I lent a belt sander to one brother-in-law and he broke it, he even told me he broke it. He never fixed it, replaced it, and never even gave it back to me so I could fix it. The point is the ones that will take care of things typically don't ask to borrow.


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

Hmmm tough question. I agree with earlier posters that they would have to establish a "line of credit" before they got anything worthwhile. Also, if it is a tool that I use often (ie random orbital sander), I'd probably just volutneer to help them with their project (to guarantee I get it back). If it's a junky/seldom-used tool (ie toilet snake), they can take it. Although come to think of it there's relatively few people I'd lend my toilet snake to, plus that's not really a tool you can predict when you'll need. I take it back. Snake stays with me. But if you want a crappy old putter or wedge, all yours.


----------



## muddyboggy (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't lend any of my tools nor do I borrow any. If I need a tool, I go buy it and I expect other people to do the same. When I was working construction and wearing a belt, I said not only no, but hell no so often that the new guys would ask if I was mad.


----------



## Truefire (Mar 20, 2007)

This thread is highly entertaining…i love it.. Scotsman and myself should indeed grab a bag of popcorn.

I really like the sign idea Needshave…ingenious!

And BobThompson you struck the nail on the head my friend, "The point is the ones that will take care of things typically don't ask to borrow"

this thread might prevent some onlookers interesting in becoming a forum member to think again…lol…"I'm not hanging out with that ruthless crowd"...funny stuff!


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Back when I was a Snap-on Tools dealer, we had stickers to give the mechanics. The one most often asked for said "I make my living with Snap-on Tools. Please dont ask to borrow them."

I still have one on my own tool box.


----------



## prattman (Aug 8, 2012)

Good thread, I have been burned many, many times and now just as others have said they can come to my shop where I can supervise, but my tools don't leave the shop without me.


----------



## ddayLBC (Sep 19, 2017)

My new neighbor is young. He knows a thing about tools but when I casually mentioned I would loan him a tool when he needed something, he interpreted that to include my forever tools ($500-$2000). Now I regret that casual remark. He wants to borrow my double bevel miter saw to remodel his garage. I am feeling crappy about my casual remark. I sold him my smaller miter saw for $40. but that is too small, he says, for this job.

Now, I need to point out that if you need a $500. saw to do a remodel, you need to factor that into the cost of the remodel. I can see that he has big plans for his new home. That is part of the reason a professional charges a good deal of money. Part of it is to pay for the tools he has to use on the job.

I guess I need to teach him tool logic.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

hehe, the old neighbors in the hood, knew i owned a construction company and several would come visit and want to borrow some tools.
Most didn't understand why i don't loan tools, ladders, trailers, ect. Its tools we make money with, my guys make a living with these tools, and most never got my analogy when i asked to borrow their corvette for a minute, hehe, that didni't go well, even had one want to borrow my bass boat, yeah right.

I"ve gone so far as to go assist them in small chores or events, but i'n not that guy who goes around the hood helping folks especially the cheapskates who can afford to hire handyman or someone to make appropriate repairs for a fair price.

shame as i like to be a nice nieghbor, but ca'mon, don't ask to borrow stuff. I have long time friends in the associated biz, who don't ask, they go buy and sell on craigslist, non professional tools are cheap, 
just saying
Rj in az


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

For the most part no. My dad is welcome to anything he'd ever want up to using my shop for a project but that's just for him. I've had a few ppl ask over the years and it's almost always been a no. I generally offer to help them if my time allows but I personnally believe a man (some ladies included I guess) should have a few of their own tools…... even if they r cheap tools. No need for them to run over and borrow my saw twice a year when they can buy a cheap one for $20, in my option anyway. That all pretty much goes for family too. I have a BIL that takes very good care of HIS tools but acts like anyone else's are junk so I've never let him borrow anything cause he'll just destroy it and act like it was your fault…. his own farther doesn't want him messing with his tools so that should tell u something lol


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

I keep two sets of basic tools. The good set, and the one I lend out.

Aside from the make and initial quality difference between the sets, the lend out tools are now missing parts and are in generally poor shape, (due to lending them out). e.g. the cheap socket set is missing several sockets, has a broken 3/8 to 1/4 ratchet adapter, etc.

In some cases, the "make do" harbor freight set I used for years becomes the lend out set when I finally upgrade to nicer tool versions.

If someone is unwilling to buy their own set of tools, they likely aren't going to replace my set if they break or lose it either.

My carving tools have only ever been the top quality and they don't EVER get lent out.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Not any more!
Family yes, friends NO!


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I do not lend my tools as it is worse than lending money to family or friends.

If I did lend them, I tell people that if they damage or lose anything, they have to replace.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

In short, NO!

If they are good enough friend that I would trust them with one of my tools, then they are a good enough friend that I will help with the project and bring the tools home with me when done or they can come to my shop to use the tool they need.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I know this is an old thread but I am going thru the agony of being a nice guy or a dummy my best friend has borrowed my whole hole saw kit and my best jigsaw with all blades about 4 months ago for a bathroom remodel how do I ask for them back nicely with out hurting feelings I know he knows how to use them and they will be returned in the same way he got them BUT leaves me without them :<(((( I might add he really dont have the money to go out and buy them since he has 7 children and wife dont work PELASE HELP ME :<(((((((((((((


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Gr8hunter- just call ur buddy up and say "hey bud I got a project coming up and will need those tools back in a week" either he gets his butt in gear and finishes his project and gives u the tools or your in the same boat ur in now


----------



## JRsgarage (Jan 2, 2017)

Not anymore. I let my neighbor borrow my Dewalt scroll for a week and had it returned with an enlarged blade opening. They managed to stretch the blades to cut away around the hole..


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

As a general rule, no. If the borrower is a better craftsman than me (in my view), it's possible. But then, those folks typically have their own tools.


----------



## ajshobby (Jan 30, 2012)

I have kept most of the cheaper tools I've replaced with better over the years just for this purpose. If the situation requires one of the better quality tools or i dont have a loaner then they will need to wait until I'm available. Learned the hard way about loaning stuff out to folks. Same reason i never borrow from people either since Murphy says, if something bad is going to happen, it will when I have it in my possession. If I truly need a tool I will buy it or rent it.

AJ in Mpls.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

> Not anymore. I let my neighbor borrow my Dewalt scroll for a week and had it returned with an enlarged blade opening. They managed to stretch the blades to cut away around the hole..
> 
> - JRsgarage


Now that there takes some real skill! I can't imagine how hard I'd have to push on the piece I was cutting to keep it from popping out of the clamps or breaking! I'm betting your neighbor isn't going to see that at his place again anytime soon…like y3k.


----------

